# Need help with steering column



## roy2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

Have a Craftsman YT14 with a 38"deck, about an "87 model, I believe. The steering column has a gear on the bottom that mesh's with another gear to control steering. A bushing on the bottom of the steering rod apparantely needs replacing and I cannot figure out how to get the assembly out of the compartment. There is a "knock-out pin thru the bottom of the steering shaft that has to come out, but I cannot knock it out while still in the compartment. Have taken everything loose, but cannot take the rod out from the bottom, too long to come thru the steering collar. Any ideas on how to get the steering rod with the gear out of the compartment so can replace the bushing? Thanks:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Roy. It might help if you could post some pictures of this gear and compartment. Thanks Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Depending on whether it was built by MTD,or Craftsman/clone,it will have one of 2 types of model #.
Sears #=917.xxxxxx,MTD #= 130-xxx-xxx,etc.
Try to get a pic of the steering shaft assy.,as well as the model #.
That will help a lot!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 99 weedeater ( an 80's LT craftsman) - my steering was seriously messed up also, wouldnt steer, column would spin and click on the gears - i had one heck of a time getting it all apart ( ended up bending the metal cage apart that supports it) , mine has this large plastic T on the bottom of the column - the column bolts to it from inside this T , but the pin has to come out first. 

Wanting to do this repair on my own ( not knowing if i could get a replacement ) - i actually took a wood spade bit on a drill motor, drilled the wallowed out openings straight, modifed a couple of copper water pipe couplings as bushings to tighten it all back up, greased it all up, slapped it back together and works pretty good actually still.

I should add, removing the motor makes the job tons easier actually.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

AYP made Craftsman riding mowers for many yrs. I'd not automatically assume it was an MTD product. I don't know who made the YT14, just saying not all Craftsman mowers were built by MTD

If you don't have a manual, go here and DL the manual. It does have a complete parts breakdown. http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/owner_manuals/27207/CRAFTSMAN-Lawn-Tractor-L0808219


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's why I said "Craftsman/CLONE",and asked for pics & #s.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

New stuff is definitely MTD - look it up on wikipedia - craftsman is listed there: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products

My craftsmans are from late 80's to 98 ( which is a poulan tractor) - definitely before MTD, most likely AYP/craftsman built - can tell by the chassis , all the same.


----------

